# Mono Straight to Single Strand wire



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Just found this video, showing how to tie mono straight to single strand wire... which removes a swivel from the equation.

Here is the link to the video











Let me know if any of you guys have any exerience with this not or think it would hold with a larger fish.

Cheers Brolans


----------



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi - thanks for posting this.

Is it possible to get a little bit of a better picture of the wire loop before the knot is tightened and the finished product so I know I am doing it right.

Cheers


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

PeregianAnglers said:


> Hi - thanks for posting this.
> 
> Is it possible to get a little bit of a better picture of the wire loop before the knot is tightened and the finished product so I know I am doing it right.
> 
> Cheers


I didn't make this video but all i do it create a bend in the wire put it through the loop and the pull the mono main line tight and you will see it pull over the wire.

Cheers


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Can't see the vid from work, but the easiest way is just tie a haywire twist in the wire and join your line like you normally would to a swivel or hook.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Share Brolans.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

billpatt said:


> Can't see the vid from work, but the easiest way is just tie a haywire twist in the wire and join your line like you normally would to a swivel or hook.


hehehe, that's the whole point of the knot. When you get a chance to watch the vid, the first thing the guy notes is that the swivel leaves a bubble trail that attracts the attention of macks and they can bite you off above your bait or lure. Probably because he is trolling from a boat and the swivel will pick up the bubbles from the motor and accentuate them, so it may not be that relevant for us kayak fishos but certainly one to put into the memory banks.

Thanks for putting it up Brolans.

Kev


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you land a fish with this technique yet?


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah landed a fish with it, also rigged it up to a hook on the wall and the wire trace broke at the hook before it broke at the join... also depends on what lb leader you use as the wire will easily slice through the lighter stuff


----------

